# How did you find out about this Board?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Seems like we have a lot of new members lately. Just wondering how everyone originially found out about this board


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Search engine prob.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Technically from a search engine, since i found clippers daily thru yahoo, then the board from there.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

searching for the prices of basketballboard for a economics project


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

regular on the other clipper boards like espn, scout, clippertalk...
I use clippersdaily to get my daily newswire bout the clipps....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yahoo nba chat room


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

search engine


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yahoo is technically a search enjine.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

gooooooooooooooooooooooogle


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> gooooooooooooooooooooooogle


Same here!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I wanted to find an NBA board. So, I searched google and found this one.


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

clippersdaily.com

i checkit at least once a day at work.... thanks corprate america!!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

I found it looking for a new Clippers website- this one seemed soooo busy!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Originally Nba Draft.net


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was invited here to post on the Jazz board. I noticed all these great team boards and just starting posting on the ones of the teams I like.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i been on the site for a while just never really posted here b/c i not a Clipper fan. I'm posting now to wish you guys luck against the lakers, please crush them.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Google, baby.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

search basketball boards on google lol


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Google


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Wasn't BBB.net at one time affiliated with NBAdraft.net? At least, thats how I believe I found it.


----------

